# Schwinn autocycle fender bomb



## rlhender (Mar 21, 2012)

I picked this up today, The guy I got it from has had it 30-40 years so I know its the real deal....I do want to sell it but I would like to get a fair price for it. Can anyone tell me what the true value would be on this..


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2012)

A LOT!!!!! check on our search engine function, check e-bay current and completed sales....I don't remember, but think at least $2-300 smackers.....


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 21, 2012)

i cant tell if its real. it just looks like the casting is not schwinn quality to me. i could be wrong.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 21, 2012)

Post a pic of the bottom without the base


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 21, 2012)

there is one pulling 600 but the casting is finer on the base and the blimp also.


----------



## rlhender (Mar 21, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> i cant tell if its real. it just looks like the casting is not schwinn quality to me. i could be wrong.




I dont think they were repoping this back 30 years ago...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 21, 2012)

It isn't one of my mine, but I agree with Mark, the base isn't like any of the originals I have had.  The originals are much more hollow and have a "push point" that the caster used to push it from the sand cast, looks like someone pushed it with a dowel to remove it, and I sure don't see one there.  If it's a repro, it's well made.


----------



## rlhender (Mar 21, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Post a pic of the bottom without the base


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 21, 2012)

I’m not an expert on Schwinn or Fender Bombs but I do know that they were being reproduced in the mid 1980’s by a collector in the Seattle area (no longer living) so that would mean some repops are at least 25 years old!


----------



## rlhender (Mar 21, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> I’m not an expert on Schwinn or Fender Bombs but I do know that they were being reproduced in the mid 1980’s by a collector in the Seattle area (no longer living) so that would mean some repops are at least 25 years old!





The guy I got it from had it for a few years before he moved to his new shop, he moved 30 plus years ago.    I paid BIG BUCKS for it so I will take it to a few swap meets and try to get some info on it


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2012)

One of the things that I look for in determining a repop from the real deal, is the profile of the script.

 All of the repops that I have seen have a V type cut to the script, and all of the real ones that I have seen have a flat bottom to the script.

 There were two types of bases made. One was an aluminium cast, that looks exactly like the one pictured, and the other type was of pressed steel.

 There was an all steel bomb made. that I always figured is why they pressed the steel bases. The steel bombs rarely show up, and they are pretty ugly when they do, but because of there rarity, and the fact that those types were never repoped, they are still a pretty cool find.

 From looking at the excellent photo's that have been provided, I have no doubt that this bomb is the real deal.

But hey! What do I know? 
It also could have been made in China and shipped over on the massive container ship that just sailed into the Port of Los Angeles.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 21, 2012)

Now that you removed the bottom, it really looks like a repop.   If you look at the one on ebay its much more well made and not as much casting problems as yours.    Arron really knows his sh--t when it comes to schwinn and 30 years is not that long ago when bicycle parts were being repoped i was in a club 23 years  ago and  even before that  a lots of small things were poped for schwinn.... Sorry to say this i feel its a repop.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 21, 2012)

When you look down the 1/4" threading in the bomb itself, does it flow right into an open cavity recess perpindicularly (sp?) or does it appear to go into a solid mass??

There are a few "tell tale" signs of a fake and I don't see any of the ones that I know of on the bomb itself.

Also, the ones Phil is mentioning out of Seattle that the maker is now deceased, I have had a few of that particular maker's and they are not like this.  The bomb itself looks real to me.  I personally haven't had any bases that look like what is pictured, but it sounds like CyclingDay has so I'd bet it's real as well.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 21, 2012)

after thoughly looking at the one on the bay. notice the fit on the bomb to the base. the knoch fits tightly and the script is more flowing. your script is not  as smooth sort of awkward.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 22, 2012)

*bomb*

You guys are hilarious!

The bomb is real.


----------



## rlhender (Mar 22, 2012)

bobcycles said:


> You guys are hilarious!
> 
> The bomb is real.




Thank you Bob.... Now I guess I can turn down the $150.00 offers that I received the first day I posted it...lol


----------



## rlhender (Mar 22, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> When you look down the 1/4" threading in the bomb itself, does it flow right into an open cavity recess perpindicularly (sp?) or does it appear to go into a solid mass??
> 
> There are a few "tell tale" signs of a fake and I don't see any of the ones that I know of on the bomb itself.
> 
> Also, the ones Phil is mentioning out of Seattle that the maker is now deceased, I have had a few of that particular maker's and they are not like this.  The bomb itself looks real to me.  I personally haven't had any bases that look like what is pictured, but it sounds like CyclingDay has so I'd bet it's real as well.




Looks empty to me. hard to see in but with my phone it looks as though its hollow, almost looks like you can see the back of the reflector but not sure


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 22, 2012)

All the fake ones I've seen are solid instead of reamed out all the way.  I wouldn't take $150!!


----------



## meteor (Mar 23, 2012)

*patina*

Patina is the hardest quality to fake.  So, at worst this is a repro with faked patina.  I don't know anything about Schwinn fender bombs, but I would be very impressed if this patina was faked.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 23, 2012)

The only way to tell if it is real or not is to mount it and ride...if it moves then it's real, if it stays put, fake.
Since it's not in CA, then it has a greater probability of being real 

Chris


----------



## mruiz (Mar 23, 2012)

Chris that was funny. We need to see a pic of it moving?
 Mitch


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 23, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> The only way to tell if it is real or not is to mount it and ride...if it moves then it's real, if it stays put, fake.
> Since it's not in CA, then it has a greater probability of being real
> 
> Chris




Ouch I know of a fare share of "repoppers" in the mid-west/east coast


----------



## bricycle (Mar 23, 2012)

If it looks real to the buyer, and they plan on keeping it...what else matters?? Only problem comes up if they sell it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 23, 2012)

I was just kidding and it was a metaphor 
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 23, 2012)

It's all good I did not take offense...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2012)

never said i was perfect on schwinns.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 23, 2012)

Patina is E-Z to replicate to any degree.  Advanced living through chemicals....


----------

